

Single molecule's electric charges seen in first image - mootothemax
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17156036

======
cal2
For those who cannot view the article due to the paywall:

"Imaging the charge distribution within a single molecule"

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4701012/nnano.2012.20.pdf>

